

Scientist: Tata dreams of cars running on water - bakbak
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/auto/automobiles/ratan-tata-dreams-of-cars-running-on-water-scientist/articleshow/7196217.cms

======
sushi
Genius! because if their cars do get fire* there's always some water to douse
the flames

*<http://indianautosblog.com/2010/11/tata-nano-recall>

------
wickedchicken
At the risk of stating the obvious for most readers here -- the energy put
into cracking water will always be more than any reaction you would receive
from combining the results (hydrogen and oxygen) back.

~~~
randallsquared
Batteries have the same drawback, however.

~~~
manche
That's true, but batteries are for _storing_ energy. Separating water into
Hydrogen & Oxygen is for _producing_ energy. You'd need to have a battery on
board to do it and you might as well use it to run the electric motor since
it'd be more efficient.

~~~
randallsquared
I wouldn't expect anyone thinks it's a good idea to do the separation in the
car. You'd do it at a plant somewhere to take advantage of economies of scale.

~~~
mgedmin
In which case why call them cars that run on water?

------
chrido
attention, yet another hho-gas scam!!!

but tata isn't the first one who believed that crap. hho-gas scam has a long
history, try googling for hho-gas, rhodes gas, browns gas, free energy,
overunity ...

every once and a while somebody with lots of money believe's that crap. (i got
interested in this free energy/overunity crap after my father got scamed, i
was blown away how many believe that)

this just can't work, see laws of thermodynamics:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermodynamics#Laws_of_thermody...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermodynamics#Laws_of_thermodynamics)
german speakers may be interested in that:
<http://www.esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=HHO>

------
rlpb
I'm confused. Splitting water takes energy. The hydrogen can be supplied to
the car and a hydrogen fuel cell recombines it to produce energy.

So surely the cars would be running on hydrogen?

Or else, how does one get energy from water (without fusion)?

------
mmphosis
But what we'd really like is to be driving their cars that run on air.

~~~
kls
You can get one of those:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztFDqcu8oJ4>

